# Insulating Daylight Basement Questions



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures and location of the home are a must.


----------



## Tweak3D (Sep 27, 2012)

Location is near Puyallup, Washington which is in the western side of Washington State. 

I'll grab some better phots of the inside and outside of the basement so it is clear exactly what we are working with. Here are a few from the housing listing. please ignore all the stuff in the basement, its not ours and its totally clean now 










You can see in the above picture, some of the stepping of the cement on the side of the house. This is one of the questions I have so I am sure it will be much more clear when I post more phots tonight.










Also, the house is only 6 years old and has never had any water issues despite significant rain and snowfall in recent years. There is also no signs of any water having been in the basement.


----------



## Tweak3D (Sep 27, 2012)

Here are the rest of the pictures:

http://imgur.com/a/hRLQl

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are converting it to a conditioned crawl, you don't need the insulation along the underside of the floor.


----------



## Tweak3D (Sep 27, 2012)

The crawlspace will be left untouched. There will be an access door to get to it, but thats it. I would like to close the gap between the basement and the crawlspace, but am unsure of how to do so.

I was thinking of doing is similar to the outside of the house, but in reverse

Starting from the Crawlspace side:

Plywood -> Tyvek Wrap -> Insulation Batts (or Rigid Foam) -> Vapor Barrier (if needed) -> Sheetrock

Does this sound like the correct way to do this? Any advice on how I should proceed?

Thanks


----------



## Tweak3D (Sep 27, 2012)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most suggestions are to make the crawl space conditioned as compared to trying to insulate the ceiling and control moisture.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Use a weather-tight door between spaces. Use ADA on the drywall; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/ Tape the H.W. seams for an air seal from that side.

The foam board is a good solution; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...merica-high-r-foundations-case-study-analysis

Remember the rims at the heated rooms; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...joist/files/bscinfo_408_critical_seal_rev.pdf


Gary


----------

